# what to come back home



## bryan buys (Sep 27, 2008)

hi guys 

i have been working in the UK for over 6 years. i what to come back home.

I listen to 702 on the internet most days at work and read allot of on-line news papers..... so i have come to the conclusion that SA is going in the right direction and that in the next election the opposition party's will be even bigger and will most probably wil more provinces. 


what i want to now is there any one in interior designs or architecture who can help me get connected back home. 


i am currently looking to come home in the next year.



r

bryan


----------

